# Impossible de lire une vidéo sur mon iPod



## korax13x (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous et toutes, 

Voilà, je n'arrive pas a lire les vidéos sur mon iPod Classique 60GB. 

Je les ai bien convertit en mp4, elles s'affichent dans iTunes et dans mon iPod, mais lorsque je vais pour les regarder j'entends le son mais je n'ai pas d'image (A part une petite qui reste fixe). 

Y'a-t-il une manip' a faire ou autre? 

Merci, korax.


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Essaye de restaurer ton ipod et tiens nous au jus


Fandipod


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2008)

Comment fais-tu pour les balancer sur iTunes?
Un logiciel ou autre chose?

Tu peux redémarrer ton iPod et voir si ça ne va pas meiux, mais si ça marche toujours pas, restaure-le sans hésiter.


----------



## Bennn (25 Août 2008)

Vérifie que la résolutions de la vidéo ne soit pas trop balèze.


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

Bennn a dit:


> Vérifie que la résolutions de la vidéo ne soit pas trop balèze.



Non, même si c'était de la HD, ça devrait passer, le problème c'est pas tant la résolution, puisque l'Pod ajuste via YouTube (en général).

Mais c'est silence radio là.


----------

